# Wanted: Outback 21Rs Or 23Rs



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

My wife and I have been looking for our small family's first camper for a few weeks now, and recently came across a 2003 21RS that we fell in love with, but unfortunately it was purchased before we were able to get it (probably because it was such a good price!). We've looked at other travel trailers, but also come back to the Outback with rear slide.

I have really enjoyed reading some of the stories and advice on this site - very informative! And am now hoping there's someone out there that might be looking to sell their 21RS or 23RS (or possibly a similar, smaller sized outback model). Our budget is under $10k - so we're looking at slightly older models most likely. Hoping someone would like to sell late in the year to avoid having to put their trailer into storage. If nothing works this fall, will be hitting the search trail hard again next spring.

We live in the Minneapolis area, but would be willing to drive a bit to get what we wanted. I can be reached at [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

I just listed a 21rs on the outbackers.com website. It is a 2005 21rs. Excellent condition. I have more pictures if you are interested


----------



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how much it costs to ship an RV like a 21RS? I know that is an open ended question as distance will be a key variable, but wondering if anyone knows of some guidelines or resources I could use to get a rough estimate.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

You can have a look here for the rates offered by Lakshore for US and Canadian delivery. I had mine shipped from Lakshore in Michigan to the Canada/US Border in Calais Maine and brought it across myself. Since you are in the US the process will be even simpler as you will not have to deal with border crossing documentation.

Lakeshore Delivery Services


----------



## John and Donna (Jun 2, 2009)

erics72 said:


> My wife and I have been looking for our small family's first camper for a few weeks now, and recently came across a 2003 21RS that we fell in love with, but unfortunately it was purchased before we were able to get it (probably because it was such a good price!). We've looked at other travel trailers, but also come back to the Outback with rear slide.
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading some of the stories and advice on this site - very informative! And am now hoping there's someone out there that might be looking to sell their 21RS or 23RS (or possibly a similar, smaller sized outback model). Our budget is under $10k - so we're looking at slightly older models most likely. Hoping someone would like to sell late in the year to avoid having to put their trailer into storage. If nothing works this fall, will be hitting the search trail hard again next spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## John and Donna (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you still looking for a 23RS? We have a 2005 we are thinking of selling.


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

Our 2005 21rs is still available!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31720


----------



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump back to the top...would have purchased Al_Fol's or a couple others, but distance between us prevented it. Still looking for a 21RS somewhere in the Midwest. Can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is one on the Chicago area --> 2004 21RS


----------

